#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  7 Habits of Highly Effective people

## jamstoos

Dear Friends,

The ebook tells you about the 7 Habits of Highly Effective People.

Thank You!





  Similar Threads: Effective communication skills How Effective are Online Resources ? Are you willing to know the secret of private victory i.e. how to transform habits? a reply will be highly appreciated plzzzzzzz

----------


## lucky007

Hi my all fadoooooo friends this e-book is very effective for interview purpose..........

----------


## jamesdhurai

thank u very much

----------


## srinivas71438

nice post jamstoos

----------


## Sneha Mittal

thank you so much. nice 1.

----------

